# 2006 Lexus IS250.. I'm back!!



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Took a break from the hobby a couple years ago cause my trunk was all jacked up on my old car (stuff was rusting cause it wasn't sealed properly after someone rear ended me).

Picked up a new car a few months ago now I'm looking to get back in..

A few things I have started to collect for my next install..

All I'm really missing is wires, RCA's, and fuse holders but I'm waiting on Knu to get some 1m krystal RCA's back in stock.. Gonna run the stock mid-ranges for now then get a pair of HAT's after I get the feel of using this bit.one.

Anyways. This build might take a while but I decided to start the thread anyways. 

Check back for more updates!























































Now the stock IS already has a 3-way front stage, I'm wondering if I should keep the stock locations and keep it stealth or fabricate different ones. We'll see how it sounds when all is installed. 

I can't wait to get this ish in!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

needz pics of car.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome choice of equipment...can't wait to see pics!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

toylocost said:


> needz pics of car.


Ask and you shall receive



Angrywhopper said:


> Awesome choice of equipment...can't wait to see pics!


Keep checking back.. I'm going to try to start the deadening next week. Or maybe tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## toxtreme (Nov 22, 2011)

That's one nice looking car! 

It's gonna be interesting to see how it all ends up


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a very extensive install in my 06 is350, let me know if you have any questions along the way. I actually removed the head unit and put in aftermarket, still have the trim ring bezzel for that too if you want it its yours just pay shipping.
I really enjoyed that car and install.. Nice gear too! Looking forward to see how you incorporate it all.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

one of my favorite cars of all time, look forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Hopefully will start the install next week.. 

Just picked up a spacer! Wasn't looking for it but it came unexpectedly.. Pretty glad I picked it up. 

Some more pics of the amps! Just broke the warranty seals so I could take some internal pics.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Tnutt19 said:


> I had a very extensive install in my 06 is350, let me know if you have any questions along the way. I actually removed the head unit and put in aftermarket, still have the trim ring bezzel for that too if you want it its yours just pay shipping.
> I really enjoyed that car and install.. Nice gear too! Looking forward to see how you incorporate it all.



I would love to see some pictures.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> I would love to see some pictures.


x2

It would help give me ideas on my install. 

Drew out a diagram and how I'm going to wire things up. 

I hope thats right..........


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I haad to really did for some pictures and can not find the newest ones but this will give you an idea of what I did, there are things id change if I did it again.

Here is a pic of what one of the head units looked like. I really always missed the stock unit, if I did it again id sent the stock unit to matt roberts and have him mod it

View attachment 32172


This is the control for the zapco c2k 9.0

View attachment 32173


The kinetik hc2000 in the far corner

View attachment 32170


This is the control for the zapco dsp 6, i took about the stock headunit and removed the circuit board and hid it behind the glove box so nav, ac, exc.. would still work.

View attachment 32171


I had all three amps facing backward, fans up in the corners to cycle air. I was about to do a beauty panel, new floor board exc but when i got to that point we decided to switch up to get a 535i so i pulled it all out and now am working on that build, but should have it all completed very soon.

View attachment 32169


some more details for ideas, I faced the subs forward and dead an aero port up through the stock sub location, i did have to cut some metal for that to work. 
I also tried amp in the wheel whhell with ppi art series and (2) pc2350 and faced sub backwards, subs definately hit harder facing backwared in that car no questions asked, and very noticeable difference.

up front I had 7" scanspeak revelator in each of the 4 doors, then i put scanspeak tweeters where the stock 3 1/2 was for plenty of room.

Hope this helps with some ideas


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a bunch of pictures some where just have to track them down, think they are on my old droid that is at work. I have detailed pics of entire install though, sub box, exc.. but Im sure this still gives you some ideas


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang.. that looks good. I thought about going aftermarket HU but the climate control box had to be relocated and I didn't want to do that.

So you only ran 2-way on that car? Thats a good idea to put a larger format tweeter where the mid-range goes. 

Never had a 3-way set up so I really want to try and keep the 3-way, but the tweeter pod looks tiny. I might have to fabricate a new tweeter pod in order to fit some other tweets.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea I did 2 way, you could do 3 way and either put tweeter in stock pod or in a pillars, A pillars would be best.
All you have to do is relocate a circuit board to keep ac and nav controls, it is actually pretty simple.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sub'ed for Art goodness!


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice amps


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

ya those are series amps are gonna look super sick! and sound awesome in there! im excited to see the build progress


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

A little progress today.. and finally ordered some wires cause Knu finally got Krystal kables back in stock!

Anyways.. I wasn't planning on taking off the trunk to deaden but as I was tightening the bolt for my trunk spoiler the socket fell in. There was no way to get it out other than taking it off and since it was off I decided to just deaden the trunk while I was at it.. 

Took a lot longer than I expected but I think it turned out great! Probably the best trunk deadning I've ever done! 





































Always wanted to carpet the deadner so it wouldn't look so bad but thankfully Lexus carpets their trunk.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

lmk if you need help with a box man! or fiberglassing. im getting decent at it


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Sub'ed for Art goodness!



^^
X2!!!


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great so far! Nice car as well, I'm hoping one day I can get into an is-F.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

d_man1 said:


> lmk if you need help with a box man! or fiberglassing. im getting decent at it


No need for that.. I'm gonna go IB with the IDQv3's and everything else in stock locations for stealth purposes. 

Well maybe not right off the bat but I'll probably just find a prefab sealed until I can man up and cut the metal between my backseat and trunk.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

No metal cutting,fabricate two FG enclosures and make us proud


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> No metal cutting,fabricate two FG enclosures and make us proud


haha nope.. really looking forward to trying an IB set up so this is my chance.. No fiberglassing.

Another update:

received my install accessories. Fuse holders, power wires, RCA's, and all. 

Thank you KnuKonceptz!!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

A bit more progress I did last week.. Kind of half assed it but I will hopefully finish it this week when I have time.









































































I was pretty amazed that I almost finished a complete bulk pack for just the trunk and trunk lid. 

I think I need a bit more..


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Couple of quick questions for you guys as well..

Do you think this is a safe grounding spot? I can't seem to find any other bolts in the trunk and I don't want to make any new holes just in case I tap into something..










Also... What do you guys think of me cutting this metal out from behind my seats and going infinite baffle with this car? I'd like some opinions before I make some permanent changes to the car. 











Might I add what difference some deadening to the trunk does?! I mean I didn't expect an audible difference for the stock system but wow! After deadening the rear deck.. My stock 8" sub sounds awesome. Much more accurate and added some lower end extension too! I was pretty impressed.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

The last missing piece.. now all that is left is labor. :worried::worried:

Been lazy.. still need to finish deadening before I do anything else.. This build could take a while. 

I will update as I progress... 

I hope these mid-ranges play well with my PPI 356cs set. I won't be using the PPI's long term, I have plan for upgrading but I will use them for now.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

i wouldnt ground to that point, find somewhere closer to the frame of the vehicle and not just sheet metal.

i have not grounded in the rear of a vehicle in a while, i always run another run back up front


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

A long over due update..

Lots of progress done!

-Deadened the doors
-Made HDPE Baffles
-Built amp rack

Now I just need to do the install.. Wanted to make sure I finished everythign else so I can try to finish the install in one day. Cause once I start and if I can't finish, I'll be driving with no sounds what-so-ever! 

What do you guys think? I'm trying to make this as easy as I can. I just hope everything else goes smoothly.

I did screw up on the baffles though. Ordered .5" HDPE sheets and was going to double up to make it 1" baffles but I only bought enough to make one set. So I'm going to have to use .5" baffles. I hope my mids don't hit the windows when I install em. I test fitted it and it seems like it will work. 

Will probably deaden the baffles as well since I don't know how well this material will work for baffles.

Built the amp rack out of birch wood in hopes of making it as light as possible.

What do you guys think of birch wood as my baffle for IB? Going to use 2 10" IDQv3's.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

MOARRR Pics!




























































































Excuse my crappy baffle making job but this stuff was pretty hard to cut since it would melt if I did not go fast enough.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

I plan on completely sealing the doors once I find some sheet metal to cover the larger holes..

Lastly... The amp rack!! I'm pretty satisfied of how it came out. Thought about doing stealth and putting it in the wheel well but I decided not to hide my sexxy amps. 

Now.. Just need to wire up the bit one, run power wire and new speaker wire, and install my speakers! Still also need to deaden my rear deck.

I'm probably just going to run this with a sealed box for a while until I decide to permanently cut a huge hole behind my seats.

Shouldn't take more than a days work Hopefully!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking good, love the White OS PPI amps


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

let's see that thing at the meet on the 11th!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> let's see that thing at the meet on the 11th!


Din't know there was still meets..

I miss the good ol Autobac meets we used to have on the weekends!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

XaznKewLguyX said:


> Din't know there was still meets..
> 
> I miss the good ol Autobac meets we used to have on the weekends!


here ya go!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/120936-so-cal-gtg-jt-audio-accessories-feb-11th.html


----------

